# converting Hi8 (8mm) tapes into the digital world.



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

I had a brain storm a couple days ago.

My mom's got tons of these 8mm tapes from way back in the days of my childhood. Before these things vanish into thin air, I'd like to get them onto the PC so i can author up a stack of DVD home movies.

I've been doing some searching online for methods and can't find a cheap piece of hardware to do the job.

Here's what I have access to:
Sony Hi8 Camcorder. it has jacks for SVideo out AVout but the cables that came with it are meant to be used with a TV (for viewing) nothing USB or Firewire wise to transfer anything to a PC.

Here's what I was planning on:
I was hoping I could just plug the camera into the PC and transfer the video... but I don't think that can happen cause it's going to need encoding.

So, does anyone know of a piece of hardware that's affordable that I can purchase? Like I've said before, after some searches I've found some stuff online, I really want to talk to someone who's possibly had an experience with this type of thing before i go dropping money on gear.


I suppose I could even pay a pro do the converting for me, then when it's all digitized I can screw with it on my own time. any tips would be awesome though.


----------



## wave man (May 22, 2007)

Here's one idea. I have a Sony DCR TRV-480 Digital-8 Camcorder. It will read Hi-8 tapes. It has a USB interface. You can download to your PC, then edit the movies with the Picture Package software that comes with the camera [kinda weak] or Windows Movie Maker.

I got the camera for around $340 middle of 2006. Think I saw it last month at Wal-Mart for about $200. It's been around about 3-4 years, you might be able to pick one up on eBay because, even though it's digital, most people are moving away from 8MM. The camera works great, it's got SteadyShot which virtually eliminates movement and wobble. Clear digital video on Dig-8 tapes too.

One warning. Sony's website says it is compatible with Vista, but there's no driver... and they have no idea when they will release it. Won't work with my laptop, which was one of the things that I was planning to do when I bought it.


----------



## wave man (May 22, 2007)

Sorry, those prices are US, just noticed you're north of the border...


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

prices don't bother me if they are around about 200 bucks... i can handle that, some of this gear I'm seeing is up near $500...

but your suggestion may be the way to do it, if the camera can convert everything to mpeg2, i can mess with it in some video editor.

 I found this thing going for about $100 at a local pc place here in town (the DVD Xpress DX2 from ADS) I'll have to talk to those guys to get all the details. What you (waveman) suggest may work also.. I bought my mom a brandnew camera, but I stuck with the Hi8mm tape compatibliity cause all the old tape from the 1980's shes got are 8mm.... kind of a toss up right now, buy the converter thing or spend an extra hundred and get a new camera.... I may stick with ADS converter in the end if it does what it's suppose to do, I've seen some good reviews online so far (cables included and all that good stuff).

I was also think about a possible video capture card... but that will just get complicated.


----------



## wave man (May 22, 2007)

Come to think of it, my ex-wife uses one of those converters [I'm not sure of the brand] with success.

Yes the camera saves the files in mpeg format. The Picture Package allows a direct dump to DVD too, although I admit I've never tried it. Guess I need to. I think you can direct dump to CD, too.

I have a friend in Atlanta that had his Hi-8 camera stolen when we were in El Salvador a couple of years ago. We used my camera to watch some of his Hi-8 tapes and the quality was great. Now that we have talked I need to call him and see if he wants me to put his wedding and travel tapes on mpeg and DVD.


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

that device looks to be the simplest solution and affordable at that... it has it's own software that alows you to watch what your camera is playing, you simply set the conversion settings and hit the record button.

it even comes with a editing program also (if it works well remains to be seen), but i have access to Encore if need be.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/519402-capturing-vhs-hi-8-archiving.html


----------

